# Anyone has a MCACC setup guide?



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I see a lot of XT and XT32 guides but has someone put together a MCACC setup guide?


Thanks


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you mean the procedure for running MCACC in your room?


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, Looking for advice to tweaking the setup even more. On XT I would bump the sub level at least +3db. I'm new to MCACC setup, so I was looking for info on things I should do.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

There is some decent info here....http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1112470&highlight=mcacc


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm moving the last few posts to the Audio Processing forum..I think it will be more beneficial there..


----------

